
Is India’s Freedom 251, a $4 Smartphone, Too Good to Be True? - ecma
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-IRTB-31477
======
ecma
Official site:

> [http://freedom251.com](http://freedom251.com)

Previous thread on the phone before the release event:

>
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11123135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11123135)

